# Forum Home Renovation Home Theatres  Mounted TV Safe?

## Pln

Hi all, 
Came across this forum & thought it'll be the best place to put my concerns out there for some feedback. 
Over the wkend my brother and i mounted a 55" Sony LCD (60KG) to a plaster veneer wall about 1" thick which covers an old fireplace (most of the area behind the wall was brick with some hollow bits). 
Anyway we bolted the bracket onto the wall using 4x 6mm x 70mm dynabolts. 2 in the upper position 50cm apart & 2 in the lower position 50cm apart. All bolts went into the brick wall behind the plaster wall except the lower left bolt which was hollow behind the plaster veneer. Each bolt rating capacity was 180KGs each. 
My major concern was that we drilled 10mm wide holes through the wall & brick thinking it was the recommended 8mm wide drill bit for the dynabolts. Abit of an amatuer mistake but the bracket did hold quite strongly after the bolts were tightened. 
Should i be worried that i might come home one day to find the TV on the floor?  
Thanks guys!

----------


## Bedford

Welcome Pln,   

> Anyway we bolted the bracket onto the wall using 4x 6mm x 70mm dynabolts.

  Are you sure they were 6mm?   

> My major concern was that we drilled 10mm wide holes through the wall & brick thinking it was the recommended 8mm wide drill bit for the dynabolts.

   10mm dynabolt uses a 10mm hole, 6mm uses 6mm hole.  

> Abit of an amatuer mistake but the bracket did hold quite strongly after the bolts were tightened.

  I can't see how a 6mm dynabolt would tighten in a 10mm hole.   

> Should i be worried that i might come home one day to find the TV on the floor?

   If it actually is a 6mm in a 10mm hole I'd be worried, but the fact that it did hold strongly makes me wonder.

----------


## Pln

> Welcome Pln, 
> Are you sure they were 6mm?

  thanks!  :Smilie:  
you're right Bedford, just checked with my brother, they were actually 4x 8mm x 65mm dynabolts we used in the 10mm holes. Would this have a make or break difference?  
Checked after getting home & tv is still on the wall. Also tried pulling the bracket away from the wall & side to side & wouldn't budge.

----------


## Bedford

If your sure you drilled 10mm holes, I would replace with 10mm dynabolts, it's not much to do and you won't have to wonder what that bang was in the middle of the night! :Smilie:  
Also I would go longer, with 1 inch of plaster plus the bracket you've got very little penetration into the brick.

----------


## chrisp

> Should i be worried that i might come home one day to find the TV on the floor?

  I think you should be _very_ worried about that TV! 
There is a chance it _could_ fall and get damaged.  :Mad:  
I'm prepared to help you out by looking after that big LCD telly at my place while you discuss those dodgy dynabolt on this forum for the next year or two.  Actually, you can take as long as you like to resolve the problem, I'm sure I can look after your telly for as long as required.  :Smilie:

----------


## Pln

...think i might take bedford's advice & put two extra longer bolts along the top since i probably won't be able to remove the dynabolts that've already expanded.  
lol thanks for the offer chrisp, but i think i might have to do this right away

----------


## su-ed

Pln, 
Dynabolting into bricks can cause problems with bricks breaking/cracking due to the dynabolt expanding in the weaker parts of the bricks (where the vertical holes in the bricks are) 
Personally I try to locate dynabolt holes in between the courses of bricks, in the mortar) because, as the dynabolt expands it can crack the brick.. Using longer bolts, as per Bedfords suggestion will also help prevent breaking the brick, as the dynabolt expands inside the vertical hole in the brick and pulls against the wall of the brick, rather than expanding in the hole you drilled.  
Another option is to use chemsets. Which is a gooey stuff you squirt in with a caulking gun, and "glues" a stud into the hole. The stud effectively being a peice of all thread. 
Be careful though, that chemsets used with sheer/hanging (rather than compression) forces should be left to set over night before hanging any load from them..

----------


## intertd6

The bottom 2 bolts are in compression & shear so unless your trying to lift the TV thats the only way you are going to exert a pullout force on the anchors. I personally use dyna plugs & coach screws in brickwork. Chemical anchors usually have gained enough strength to load them within about an hour, I had one job where we tested them after 1 hour with a little digital compression meter & they all passed at 30mpa  + which was as strong as the concrete they were in.
regards inter

----------


## ScroozAdmin

> Personally I try to locate dynabolt holes in between the courses of bricks, in the mortar) because, as the dynabolt expands it can crack the brick.. Using longer bolts, as per Bedfords suggestion will also help prevent breaking the brick, as the dynabolt expands inside the vertical hole in the brick and pulls against the wall of the brick, rather than expanding in the hole you drilled.

  That's not a good idea at all, they are for solid masonry only and no anchors or fixings should ever be used in mortar joints. If your having problems with brickwork cracking under load then you need need to switch to a non expanding anchor.

----------


## ScroozAdmin

> i probably won't be able to remove the dynabolts that've already expanded.

  you will if you've got 8mm bolts in 10mm holes, I'd take them out and put the right size in or chemset them, 3 badly fitted fixings holding a 55" LCD is asking for it.  :No:

----------


## su-ed

> That's not a good idea at all, they are for solid masonry only and no anchors or fixings should ever be used in mortar joints. If your having problems with brickwork cracking under load then you need need to switch to a non expanding anchor.

  Thats interesting, the reason i did it that way, was because (years ago) i was working in an engineering shop, and we had the job of building a carport supported by posts on one side, and dynabolted to the brick wall of a house on the other, with the details specifically stipulating that we were to dynabolt in between the brick courses.. 
Guess the guys with the pencil and the guy in charge of the rubber stamp at the council must've been itching to get to the pub that day.  :No:

----------

